# Railworks Northeast Corridor and Amtrak equipment review topic



## MattW (Aug 25, 2011)

Today, Railworks released for sale, the Northeast Corridor between New York and Philadelphia, which includes the AEM-7 and Amfleets, and will shortly be releasing Acela, and P42 with Superliners.

Here's a review of the route plus pictures from a trip down the entire modeled length of the line. To benefit those with slower connections, I have only embedded 7, and linked to the others. If this is still too much, I can bring the number down even more.

AEM-7 and Amfleets

The AEM-7 is well modeled, and judging by in-cab pictures, well-textured inside and out. The Amfleets are also well-modeled, though personally, I think the blue on their stripes is too light.

Operationally, the only bug I could find is that the X key does not activate the sanders, but the in-cab button does. A neat feature that is included on the AEM-7 is a cruise control. Found to the right of the large central speedometer, you simply drag the dial to the appropriate speed, and the unit will maintain plus or minus about half a mile per hour which includes applying the dynamic brakes when appropriate.

Ditch lights and strobes don't flash yet, but that should be rectified shortly after Train Simulator 2012 (Railworks 3) is released on September 23. There is also functioning Cab Signaling in the AEM-7 with track and signal speeds displayed underneath as appropriate. However, I'm not sure exactly what Track Speed is supposed to display. On one of my early runs, I hit the curve at Frankford Junction at 111mph, Cab Signals showed 110 for track speed, but speed limit was actually 55 resulting in tipping over off the tracks. If someone could enlighten me on what the cab signals are supposed to say, vs. what the engineer is supposed to know in terms of speed limits, it'd be greatly appreciated.

Overall, very well done units, 4/5 rating.







http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4076152--7407511_16-30-51.png <- Amfleet detail

Northeast Corridor

The Northeast Corridor is well modeled, for the section that is modeled. I haven't traveled north of BWI, so I have no real experience to compare to, but the track seems to match up with the maps I've seen of the route. That said, the only portion modeled is from New York Penn station to 30th street station. Sunnyside yard is not included, nor is even a short segment of the Empire Connection included. The New Jersey Transit and SEPTA stations also look correct, three of which I would have been able to identify not even having seen them in person.

The "look" of NYP hasn't been captured yet I don't think, it's too bright, but with the massive lighting upgrade (among other things) coming in a month, I'm sure this will be rectified.






http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_3995610--7518621_15-00-57.png <- 30th Street Area Overview

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_3996804--7519803_15-04-40.png <- Zoo interlocking looking almost due north

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_3997051--7520142_15-04-53.png <- Zoo looking toward 30th Street Station






http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_3999538--7515644_15-09-59.png <- North Philadelphia looking north

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_3999697--7515736_15-09-45.png <- North Philadelphia looking East Southeast

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_3999810--7509249_15-13-54.png <- Frankford Junction looking north

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4000327--7509353_15-14-11.png <- Frankford Junction looking south

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4007091--7495383_15-20-51.png <- Cornwells Heights

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4020647--7476767_15-31-40.png <- Approaching Trenton






http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4022022--7475187_15-33-54.png <- Trenton Transit Center looking south

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4025670--7470268_15-38-45.png <- Hamilton, NJ Station

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4031572--7462442_15-43-06.png <- Princeton Junction

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4031678--7462337_15-44-06.png <- Princeton Junction Dinky Platform

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4031708--7462199_15-42-39.png <- Princeton Junction overview

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4047631--7446955_15-57-02.png <- Jersey Avenue Station

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4047837--7446502_15-56-51.png <- Jersey Avenue Station again

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4049108--7445217_15-59-29.png <- Approaching New Brunswick, NJ

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4049633--7444627_15-59-48.png <- New Brunswick






http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4056821--7433034_16-04-42.png <- Metropark (this and previous image actually in reverse order)

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4060610--7427698_16-07-11.png <- Rahway Station

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4070282--7419176_16-14-20.png <- Newark Airport station

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4072895--7416982_16-21-09.png <- Newark in Distance

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4073150--7416729_16-21-49.png <- Arriving Newark






http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4073750--7415881_16-22-52.png <- Departing Newark

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4076121--7407569_16-29-04.png <- Secaucus Platform Detail

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4076135--7407539_16-29-07.png <- Secaucus Platform

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4076226--7407393_16-29-55.png <- Secaucus Station

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4075962--7407568_16-29-39.png <- Secaucus Overview

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4076246--7407294_16-31-47.png <- Leaving Secaucus Junction

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4077272--7404621_16-33-28.png <- Approaching North River Tunnels

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4077185--7404337_16-33-33.png <- Entering North River Tunnel

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4076206--7402024_16-34-55.png <- In North River Tunnel

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4075347--7400034_16-37-22.png <- Leaving North River Tunnel






http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4075225--7399692_16-38-06.png <- Approaching NYP

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_NortheastCorridor_4075023--7399255_16-39-25.png <- NYP Platforms


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 25, 2011)

MattW said:


> Today, Railworks released for sale, the Northeast Corridor between New York and Philadelphia, which includes the AEM-7 and Amfleets, and will shortly be releasing Acela, and P42 with Superliners.
> 
> Here's a review of the route plus pictures from a trip down the entire modeled length of the line. To benefit those with slower connections, I have only embedded 7, and linked to the others. If this is still too much, I can bring the number down even more.


Aloha

With such detail is it possible that they may release a GG-1 consist?


----------



## PerRock (Aug 25, 2011)

meh still not impressed. I'll stick with Trainz.

But I do agree the blue does seem a bit bright. More then that the whole train in most shots seems much more white then silver, I think their environmental maps need some work still. All & all it all seems very plasticity & fake to me.

The route looks like the cut some nice sized corners on it.

peter

TRS:

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i6/PerRock/PerRock_20100619_0004.jpg

http://hostthenpost.com/uploads/d1299ba7a92ca013ee5c0e690761fc35.jpg


----------



## MattW (Aug 26, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> > Today, Railworks released for sale, the Northeast Corridor between New York and Philadelphia, which includes the AEM-7 and Amfleets, and will shortly be releasing Acela, and P42 with Superliners.
> ...


Possible? Certainly! Have I heard anything? Not exactly. The rumors are flying now that TS2012 will include a 60s-70s era Pennsy route, possibly over Horseshoe Curve. Don't know the extents east or west, but if they make it as far as Harrisburg, I could certainly see a GG-1 in Railworks's future.



PerRock said:


> meh still not impressed. I'll stick with Trainz.
> 
> But I do agree the blue does seem a bit bright. More then that the whole train in most shots seems much more white then silver, I think their environmental maps need some work still. All & all it all seems very plasticity & fake to me.
> 
> ...


The blue I think they just missed the boat on, but the silver/white/grey on the rest of the bodies I'm not convinced. Currently, reflections in Railworks are not supported, however the NEC and the equipment with it are supposed to be "TS2012 Compatible." What I'm guessing is that since TS2012 includes a much better lighting system, the models are already mostly setup for it. Another simulator I use and develop for, the Orbiter Space Flight Simulator has a similar lighting system in that it doesn't support reflective materials, so if you import a shiny model, it comes off as a little plasticy in appearance.


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Aug 26, 2011)

MattW said:


> Today, Railworks released for sale, the Northeast Corridor between New York and Philadelphia, which includes the AEM-7 and Amfleets, and will shortly be releasing Acela, and *P42 with Superliners.*
> 
> Here's a review of the route plus pictures from a trip down the entire modeled length of the line. To benefit those with slower connections, I have only embedded 7, and linked to the others. If this is still too much, I can bring the number down even more.


Well if they are releasing a P42 and Superliners, they won't be on this route.So I'm wondering what route would come with them.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 26, 2011)

If it doesn't include KIN, I'm not interested!


----------



## babyfattz (Aug 29, 2011)

ok the route looks great but where is the al traffic like from new jersey transit trains and septa trains there are on that route also and why did not do the whole route to dc it says expansion but it is not going to washington dc


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just got it the other day.. Aren't the supposed to release an Acela addon also??


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldsmoboi said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> > Today, Railworks released for sale, the Northeast Corridor between New York and Philadelphia, which includes the AEM-7 and Amfleets, and will shortly be releasing Acela, and *P42 with Superliners.*
> ...


It's already been released.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 2, 2011)

After playing it a few times. I'm impressed with it. But the one thing I'm extremely disappointed in is that I did a run from NYP to PHL and it took me 5 hours on my laptop and it said it would take me about an Hour and a Half. 5 HOURS!!! I travel from PHL to RTE in that time!


----------



## MattW (Sep 4, 2011)

The P42 and Superliner pack was released last Monday. It includes three scenarios: two for the Cajon Pass route (Southwest Chief) and one for the fictional Castle Rock Railroad. The models seem to be well done and well scripted. The only thing missing is a heritage baggage car for properly simulating the Southwest Chief or any other Amtrak long distance train. Since I've never driven a P42, I have no context as to how it should operate, but it feels mostly accurate although I do think it's too easy to wheelslip, but hopefully that will be fixed in the physics upgrades with Railworks3. The brakes do however seem to take a very long time to release even after a minimum application, but again, I have no real life context to compare it too.






http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_CastleRockRailroad_3909380--10487310_19-03-18.png <- Engineers side. Most everything seen there is functional.

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_CastleRockRailroad_3909380--10487310_19-03-31.png <- Left side. Yes, the cab signals work on cab-signaled routes (Northeast Corridor only right now), but the HEP Control does not work.

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_CastleRockRailroad_3909272--10487285_19-03-00.png <- Superliner I coupling

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_CastleRockRailroad_3909359--10487314_19-00-57.png <- Superliner I Truck detail

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd230/Zatnikitelman/Railworks/Screenshot_CastleRockRailroad_3909343--10487303_19-02-28.png <- Sightseer lounge upperlevel



> ok the route looks great but where is the al traffic like from new jersey transit trains and septa trains there are on that route also and why did not do the whole route to dc it says expansion but it is not going to washington dc


In scenarios I'm working on for the Northeast Corridor, I'm planning just to simulate NJT and SEPTA traffic with Amtrak AEM-7s pushing Amtrak Amfleets backward until someone (me possibly) reskins the equipment or comes out with prototypical NJT and SEPTA equipment. The developers did not have a lot of time to work on this route. Philadelphia to New York was challenging enough I'm sure. The developers haven't said anything, but I'd imagine an extension north through Connecticuit maybe to Boston isn't too far off, but don't expect anything for at least a year.



> After playing it a few times. I'm impressed with it. But the one thing I'm extremely disappointed in is that I did a run from NYP to PHL and it took me 5 hours on my laptop and it said it would take me about an Hour and a Half. 5 HOURS!!! I travel from PHL to RTE in that time!


Which scenario did you run? I've been able to do all of them keeping close to schedule. The one thing I do not like about Railworks scenarios right now is that on a timetabled scenario, you have to be exactly on time or early, otherwise, you fail, but the scenario system is getting an overhaul in the upcoming Railworks3 so I hope that adjusting how grading is handled is one of the changes.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 5, 2011)

I was running the Clocker from NYP to PHL. My computer wasn't running slow or anything. The latest I was, was about 3 minutes. Go figure.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmm...I think I may have to get this. Now, if only someone who knew the software would do NPN-WAS...


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 6, 2011)

Anderson said:


> Hmm...I think I may have to get this. Now, if only someone who knew the software would do NPN-WAS...


If their was someone who did the entire corridor from WAS-BOS I'd be a happy railfan!


----------



## Ozark Southern (Sep 7, 2011)

As one who has never been on the NEC, I am absolutely loving this expansion. Already I'm seeing some of the issues y'all are talking about regarding the speed restrictions. In the game, there are only about 8 miles of 150mph track. I don't know about in real life, but I'm assuming it's at least pretty close. That said, even virtually flying at 150mph for about 3 1/2 minutes is pretty awesome. Since the majority of the route is at or about 110mph, it's giving me a little taste of what our Lincoln line will be like pretty soon.

That said, it would be really nice if there were other trains besides the AEM-7 Amtrak trains. It'd be cool to see the NJT and SEPTA liveries as well as Acelas. I too would love to go to Washington or Boston, but hey, it's the first American passenger route the game has modeled (the Cajon Pass and Castle Rock routes are primarily freight, though one can drive an F7A/B passenger on both). So it's not too shabby.

Overall, I never thought I'd ever enjoy New Jersey this much.


----------



## MattW (Sep 7, 2011)

Actually, until they get those upgrades done through New Jersey, the maximum speed limit for the Acelas on this route will top out at 135mph.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 7, 2011)

Ozark Southern said:


> In the game, there are only about 8 miles of 150mph track. I don't know about in real life, but I'm assuming it's at least pretty close.


Nope, that does not reflect reality. Not even close.

First, there is no 150 MPH running between NY & Philly. Top speed in that area is currently 135 MPH. Amtrak just got money to make one stretch 160 MPH top speed, but that's still a few years from reality.

All 150 MPH running by the Acela is currently located between the Route 128 stop in Boston and the CT/RI border on the south. IIRC, it's currently around 35 miles or so in total of running at 150 MPH, but that is broken up into 1 segment north of Providence and 2 or 3 segments south of Providence.


----------



## Ozark Southern (Sep 8, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Ozark Southern said:
> 
> 
> > In the game, there are only about 8 miles of 150mph track. I don't know about in real life, but I'm assuming it's at least pretty close.
> ...


Good to know. Well, even if the line is fictional, it's still a lot of fun. The Train Simulator 2012 upgrade (free for everyone who owns Railworks 2) will add better graphics, better physics with the possibility of superelevation, and fix the bugs in the scenario editor. I treat it like a model railroad that doesn't take up nearly that much space, and for that, it's a blast.


----------

